
Netflix: Take as much vacation as you want. - far33d
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_5493698
======
far33d
take home point, for startups and big slow companies: "The worst thing is for
a manager to come in and tell me: `Let's give Susie a huge raise because she's
always in the office.' What do I care? I want managers to come to me and say:
`Let's give a really big raise to Sally because she's getting a lot done' -
not because she's chained to her desk."

------
staunch
You have to wonder if Reed Hasting has read
<http://paulgraham.com/opensource.html>

It'd be awesome if we could find out.

------
jadams
Interesting policy. It sounds great, in theory, but would be hard to
implement.

A recent employer gave me 3 weeks of vacation. Great! Never mind that they
kept asking me to delay it, for a year because each artificial deadline they
created ended up slipping. There's never a good time to take vacation.

EDIT Therefore, it's always a good time to take vacation (given sufficient
notice).

~~~
staunch
_"It sounds great, in theory, but would be hard to implement."_

There's nothing difficult about implementing it. Clearly your employer just
doesn't buy the concept at all. They probably only offer 3 weeks (slightly
higher than average) as a recruiting incentive, which is pretty dishonest if
they don't actually let you use it.

The reasoning behind this concept is what's important. It's about treating
employees as equal partners in a relationship, as opposed to children, like
most employers do.

Definitely read this essay if you havent:
<http://paulgraham.com/opensource.html>

------
blackthorne
sounds good to me

------
stevendavis0830
Where do I sign-up?

~~~
far33d
<http://jobs.netflix.com/cojobsFlix.asp>

